# Recover deleted ports?



## fmw (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi all, 

I just took a look at a variety of music players, and I wasn't very happy. So for the time being, I decided to stick with xmms because that still seems to best suit my needs. Unfortunately, some of the input plugins have been deleted from the ports tree and don't work any more after the recent series of library updates. While I still have the distfiles, I can't rebuild them any more. Is there any way to recover the corresponding makefiles etc.?

I'd probably move on to audacious if it were possible to physically remove files from the playlist.

Thanks,
Frank


----------



## ljboiler (Jun 15, 2014)

Perhaps you could browse the ports SVN repo at http://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports and find something under the tags or branches directories that might get you started.


----------



## kpa (Jun 15, 2014)

ljboiler said:
			
		

> Perhaps you could browse the ports SVN repo at http://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports and find something under the tags or branches directories that might get you started.



Better yet, search the logs directly. This will find when databases/gnats was deleted:

`svnlite log -v /usr/ports/databases | grep -C5 /head/databases/gnats/`

Or pipe it to a $PAGER instead of grep(1) and search interactively for D /head/databases/gnats. Depending on which $PAGER you use the pattern may have to be given as:


```
/D \/head\/databases\/gnats
```


----------

